# Oil and Filter change 6.5 qts.??



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

When I did the first oil + filter change I put in 6.5qts. This indicated over the full mark on the dipstick. I am guessing about 1/2 Qt. Is this a known problem, or unique to my car only? I am wondering if the book is right or if my dipstick calibration is wrong. The AC oil filter PF44 , referenced in the owners manual, is not available it's substitute is PF46 ....could this be the problem, the PF46 is a small filter.


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Let me go and recheck my manual but I believe mine said 6.0 quarts. Mine is asn '04 though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

Engine oil (qt / L): 5.3 / 6.0 Mobil 1 5w/30


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I just double checked my 2005 owners manual and pg.5-90 capacity chart shows 6.5qts / 6.2L. Does anyone have a 2005 owners manual that has a different oil+filter drain and refill amount?


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Did you check after running the engine? I know the LS1 is 6.5 qt, no reason to believe the LS2 would be less than that.


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

I put 6.0 quarts in my LS1 and checked dipstick and it is in the correct range. HMMm.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

On the GTO the LS2 is more oil than the LS1. I think it was 6.5 for the LS2 versus 6.0 for the LS1. Here is the weird stuff for you. The LS1 Corvette had a winged oil pan. It took 6.5 qts. The LS1 GTO takes 6.0 qts. In the LS2 the corvette gets a new baffled oil pan to allow higher cornering limits without starving the oil pump. The Corvette is now 5.5 and the GTO goes to 6.5. 

I think what you need to do is start the engine after the oil change and let it idle for a minute or so. Then to get an accurate reading let it sit for 10-15 minutes before checking the level. 

Some things to check for are did you get all the oil out of the car. If you are using ramps the car will not be level and will not drain correctly. you may be leaving as much as 3/4 of a qt in by doing that. The smaller filter also takes away about a 1/3 of a qt. IMO you should only use a premium filter. AC/Delco, Mobil 1, or Amsoil are rated as the best, and they will not reduce your oil capacity or your filtering ability.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

excellent info!


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> On the GTO the LS2 is more oil than the LS1. I think it was 6.5 for the LS2 versus 6.0 for the LS1. Here is the weird stuff for you. The LS1 Corvette had a winged oil pan. It took 6.5 qts. The LS1 GTO takes 6.0 qts. In the LS2 the corvette gets a new baffled oil pan to allow higher cornering limits without starving the oil pump. The Corvette is now 5.5 and the GTO goes to 6.5.
> 
> I think what you need to do is start the engine after the oil change and let it idle for a minute or so. Then to get an accurate reading let it sit for 10-15 minutes before checking the level.
> 
> Some things to check for are did you get all the oil out of the car. If you are using ramps the car will not be level and will not drain correctly. you may be leaving as much as 3/4 of a qt in by doing that. The smaller filter also takes away about a 1/3 of a qt. IMO you should only use a premium filter. AC/Delco, Mobil 1, or Amsoil are rated as the best, and they will not reduce your oil capacity or your filtering ability.


Thanks for the information....I did have the car on ramps, good point! I am changing the oil again soon. I only use Mobil1 and AC filters. I checked the oil many times after the first change and it was consistantly over full until it used enough to get to the full mark. I assume your car ends up at the full mark when you cahnge oil and filter with 6.5qts? What AC filter part number do you use?


----------



## silver/red/04 (Aug 22, 2005)

I also used ramps and just put 6 quarts in and I m just a hair under the full line


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

another thing to keep in mind is to NEVER do an oil change when its cold. You dont want to burn yourself but you want to say OW at least once when changing your oil.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Fergyflyer was correct...I just changed my oil today, drained with the car on ramps. Then jacked the left rear corner of the car up and quite a bit of additional oil drained out. That makes sense because of the location of the drain plug, it's near the right front corner of the oil pan. Sometimes the obvious just needs to be pointed out to me. I put in 6.5 qts. ran the engine and let it sit for 10 minutes, checked the oil and it is just slightly above the full mark. I used the PF46 AC filter. Thanks for the tip Fergyflyer! :cheers


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

big_mike said:


> ... You dont want to burn yourself but you want to say OW at least once when changing your oil.


 :lol: 
I think I've followed that rule more than once...


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

PF46 is correct filter for the '04s and '05s I think. 6 liters for '04, 6.5 liters for '05 & '06.


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

Have you guys tried the sure drain that they sell in most major car parts store like AutoZone. I bought it and installed it on my Sentra but haven't done an oil change since I've installed it but it seems like a real good idea. It seems like with this I can change my oil when it's 1000 degrees and not get burnt.

EDDIE ED


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

if you dont get burnt, your not really doing an oil change. saying "ow" or "gat dammit !!!" or "shyt thats hot!" is all part of the process.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I took my car to one of those oil change spots. I watched the tech put in 6.5 quarts. Latted that day, I checked it, and the stick indicated an over-fill level. A month latter, my dealer did a free 3000 mile oil change. I didn't observe the tech, but I've got the same level on the stick. There's no residue on my pipes or on the rear of the car, and I'm at 7000 miles now, so I'm not going to stress about it. First car I've had that's like this though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

that is weird.....


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

It's OK Mike, I think I'll keep my skin the way it is and not get burnt. :lol: 

EDDIE ED


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

wussie.


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

Darn right, a wussie with two fully-functional hands.

EDDIE ED


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

dude, your staring at me. stop that!


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah, at least smile


----------

